# Post a Pic of your Helmet



## Maxximum (Aug 22, 2007)

Post here a pic of your helmet and some of the types of terrain you eat.

Giro Remedy

Mild downhill, cross country, single track, dirt jumping, marked trails


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

heres mine....


----------



## Bodhi3 (Apr 29, 2004)

*"Do you got a helmet?" Captain America asks*

Oh I got a beaut.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

I gots a BIIIG head. Just got my Fox V3 XXL and dat sucka was toiiight - back to Fox it went.

Imagine a HUGE black helmet with scratches, no visor or mouthpiece molding and VOILA!

How much do people charge to customize helmets? I was going to have my Tattoo artist do a deal for me, but at 150 an hour it could get pretty nutty...


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Here ya go...........


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Maxximum said:


> Post here a pic of your helmet....














Maxximum said:


> ... and some of the types of terrain you eat.


----------



## FCLINDER (Sep 27, 2005)

This years helmet. Its a Giro Remedy.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is my broken Remedy


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I have 2007 661 PRO BRAVO


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

colby i have the picture of that busted one for you.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

then post that stuff palio


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is my tried and true TLD helmet!


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

My hotwheels kid....


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is my baby


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is my baby


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is my baby


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is my baby


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

RYAN E said:


> Here is my broken Remedy


I did the exact same thing to my CF on Saturday, Visors are too flimsy imo.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

uncle-mofo said:


> I did the exact same thing to my CF on Saturday, Visors are too flimsy imo.


Yeah, but the real question is: How's your head?


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

RYAN E said:


> Here is my broken Remedy


If that is blood on the right side of the helmet (trim) then you are the winner of this show and tell.


----------



## cbrbighit (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobby Peru said:


> Here is my tried and true TLD helmet!


i love that helmet wish they still sold it


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

mine's in this thread somewhere...lots of others as well

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=345516&highlight=helmet


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

661 Loozinskin carbon signature model


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i hafe a big crash


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Which one? I have 4 of them.


----------



## Battlecat (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## MountainMafia (Aug 12, 2007)

A couple pics of my (DOT approved) lid. I'm looking at switching to a Remedy soon


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

8664 said:


> this is my baby


*8664* By the looks of it you have four babies,congrats. Are they identical quadruplets


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

MountainMafia said:


> A couple pics of my (DOT approved) lid. I'm looking at switching to a Remedy soon


yeah, switch fast to the remedy, its a very good helmet.


----------



## Maxximum (Aug 22, 2007)

Battlecat said:


>


so bcat, were you drinking that while biking?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Maxximum said:


> so bcat, were you drinking that while biking?


not *WHILE* riding. 
On breaks when hes catching his breath :thumbsup:


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

be350ka said:


> If that is blood on the right side of the helmet (trim) then you are the winner of this show and tell.


Hell ya!. The front piece also caved in.


----------



## Maxximum (Aug 22, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> not *WHILE* riding.
> On breaks when hes catching his breath :thumbsup:


sweet! pass the bottle over here next


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

Da Goose.........


----------



## lockstock (Apr 10, 2006)

My dirt lid, did the paint myself with a rattle can. Doesn't actually look as good in real life.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

just showed up the other day


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## irideap2 (Aug 21, 2007)

Bodhi3 said:


> Oh I got a beaut.


I looked at the clock and realized i'd been staring at this for and hour:thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*greatest style from Troy Lee*

Remedy lack mate


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*best helmet ever*

giro remedy black mate $78


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

My Bravo:










I need to get some new goggles.


----------



## RaD (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone here use THE helmets?They look quite interesting.Anyone?

RaD


----------

